# O2 erpresst die Kundschaft...



## haudraufundschluss (30 August 2016)

Gerade im Bekanntenkreis aufgetreten:
Mein Bekannter hat zwei Handy-Verträge und war im europäischen Ausland in Urlaub. Gemeinsam mit seiner Frau nutzt er Smartphones und hat für die Dauer des Urlaubs die mobile Datennutzung deaktiviert.

Am ersten Tag im Urlaub hat er von O2 eine SMS erhalten, in der ihm die Möglichkeit der mobilen Datennutzung angeboten wurde. In Anspruch genommen hat er das Angebot nicht, dazu hätte er per SMS antworten müssen.

Nach dem Urlaub hat er von O2 für einen Vertrag eine Rechnung über die Nutzung des mobilen Datentarifs im Ausland erhalten: 0,00KB hat er in Anspruch genommen.

Weil er ein höflicher Mensch ist, hat er im O2-Shop versucht, das Dilemma zu klären und der Mitarbeiter hatte auch Verständnis dafür. O2 nicht - Man bestand auf Zahlung.



Er hat der Forderung widersprochen und den strittigen Betrag zurückgebucht. Direkte Antwort auf seine Mails hat er nicht erhalten.

Aber: O2 hat den zweiten Vertrag gleich mit in Sippenhaft genommen und die Datennutzung für beide Verträge deaktiviert.

Dazu hat er wiederholt lustige SMSe von O2 erhalten:



> Lieber Kunde, wir haben noch keine Zahlung erhalten. Damit Sie wieder surfen können, zahlen Sie bitte XX,YY EUR (incl. neuer Rechnung) am besten heute bar im o2 Shop. Geben Sie dem Shopmitarbeiter dafür bitte Ihre Kundennummer 123456789. Wenn Sie lieber überweisen möchten, bitte an folgende Bankverbindung: Telefonica Germany IBAN DE16 7002 0270 0005 7131 53 bei der Hypovereinsbank München und geben Sie Ihre Kundennummer als Verwendungszweck an. Sie bekommen eine SMS, wenn Ihr Anschluss wieder freigeschaltet ist. Viele Grüße Ihr o2 Team.



Das ist keine Grauzone mehr, sondern hier wird mit kriminellen Methoden gearbeitet: Nötigung und Erpressung als Geschäftsmodell...


----------



## passer (30 August 2016)

0,00 kb, wie hoch war die Rechnung ?

Und O2 ist so oder so unter fernen Oliven.
Kein Kontakt mehr per Mail möglich, nur noch Hotline, wenn sie denn funktioniert.
Schriftliche Sachen werden wohl oft von O2 nicht beachtet.

Potentielle Neukunden sollten von O2 absehen.


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2016)

passer schrieb:


> Und O2 ist so oder so unter fernen Oliven.



siehe https://www.google.de/#q=o2+ärger+frust+und+servicewüste


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 August 2016)

Auf der Rechnung ist zwar eine Spalte mit Datenvolumen zu finden, aber die ist leer.
O2 verlangt 1,99€ inkl. Mwst. pro Tag, allerdings lässt sich auch der Rechnungsbetrag nicht nachvollziehen.

Mein Bekannter hat das O2-Widget genutzt, um während des Urlaubs zu überprüfen ob Kosten anfallen.


> *Jederzeit* Ihren Verbrauch, Ihre Rechnung bzw. Guthaben einsehen...


Da wurde während des Urlaubs auch nichts angezeigt.

Er hat O2 geschrieben, die Hotline genutzt und im O2-Shop war er übrigens auch. Mir persönlich wäre das zu viel gewesen.

Möglicherweise handelt es sich um dieses Problem:
http://help.orf.at/stories/2791767/

Im Beitrag ist von "netzinternen Signalisierungsdaten" die Rede, die dem Datenvolumen des Kunden zugeschlagen werden und so fälschlich Abrechnungsvorgänge auslösen. Komischerweise haben das andere Provider im Griff und rechnen richtig ab.


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2016)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Möglicherweise handelt es sich um dieses Problem:
> http://help.orf.at/stories/2791767/


Genau das ist das. O2 ist Telefónica und die sagt dazu:


			
				bild.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Telefónica bestätigt das Problem*
> 
> Alexander Geckeler, Pressesprecher von Telefónica Deutschland, bestätigt auf BILD-Nachfrage: „Das Phänomen ist uns bekannt. Nutzen Geräte VoLTE kann es sein, dass trotz Daten-Roaming-Abschaltung im Endgerät die fürs Gespräch notwendigen Signalisierungsdatenpakete übertragen werden. Dabei handelt es sich um sehr kleine Pakete, die nur minimale Rechnungs-Beträge verursachen“, erklärte Geckeler.
> 
> „Sollte dieses Phänomen bei unseren Kunden auftreten, berechnen wir dies normalerweise nicht und erstatten die Kosten, sollten sie doch mal in Rechnung gestellt werden. Gleichzeitig arbeiten wir daran, dieses Phänomen zukünftig zu unterbinden.“


nachzulesen hier: http://www.bild.de/digital/multimed...-im-ausland-datenverbrauch-47370552.bild.html

Ich fand den Artikel am 17.08.2016 schon sehr interessant.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 August 2016)

http://www.areamobile.de/news/32061-voice-over-lte-diese-smartphones-unterstuetzen-lte-telefonate



> VoLTE verringert nicht das Datenvolumen für das mobile Internet.



Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass das Problem im Haus bekannt ist, aber auf Mails, Anrufe und Gespräche mit den Mitarbeitern vor Ort überhaupt nicht eingegangen wird.

Stattdessen sperrt man widerrechtlich bar jeder Rechtsgrundlage und erpresst den Kunden. Mafia-Methoden halt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 September 2016)

Er hat diese Woche noch eine weitere SMS bekommen: Er genießt jetzt Silber-Status bei O2.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 September 2016)

Er hat Antwort erhalten!


> Damit wir Ihnen verlässlich antworten können, bitten wir Sie noch um folgende Angaben:
> 
> - Ihre Mobilfunknummer
> - Ihre Kundennummer
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 September 2016)

Nach verschiedenen anonymen Textbausteinen ein Lebenszeichen von einem menschlichen Wesen bei O2:

In Antwort auf eine Mail vom 3.09. , die seiner Mail anhängt, schreibt der Kundenbetreuer, dass er leider vor dem 5.09. (!!!!!!) keine Schreiben vorliegen hat und deswegen auch keinen eventuellen Widerspruch bearbeiten kann. Die Entsperrung der Datendienste sei erst nach Ausgelich der offenen Posten möglich. Die Sperrung selbst erfolge gemäß der allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.

Die AGB von O2 sagen komischerweise was anderes:


> 10. Sperre
> 10.1 Die Befugnis von Telefónica Germany, die Erbringung der
> vertraglichen Leistungen ganz oder teilweise zu verweigern (Sperre),
> richtet sich nach den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen.



Wie der Gesetzgeber sich das eigentlich vorstellt, steht in § 45k TKG.
Weder ist die Bagatellgrenze von 75€ erreicht,
noch hat O2 die Sperre 2 Wochen vorher schriftlich angekündigt.
Darüber hinaus ist die Forderung sehr ausführlich fristgerecht und schlüssig beanstandet worden.


----------



## Adlatus (26 September 2016)

Naja aber wieviel bitte kann denn O2 für 0,00 kb in Rechnung stellen ????


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2016)

Thread lesen bringt Erhellung ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 September 2016)

Adlatus schrieb:


> Naja aber wieviel bitte kann denn O2 für 0,00 kb in Rechnung stellen ????


Eine Tagespauschale von 1,99€ haben die in Rechnung gestellt.

Was sich übrigens nach Einschaltung eines Anwalts erledigt hat:
Der Netzzugang lässt sich wieder ohne Limitierungen nutzen.
O2 schwört, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hatte.
Und die Kosten für das einfache Schreiben tragen sie auch.
Ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, versteht sich.
Man hat ja auch nichts verkehrt gemacht...


----------



## K. Mueller-Raschdau (9 August 2018)

Seit Januar bin ich nicht mehr Kunde bei O2. Die Telekom hat den Vertrag Fristgerecht gekündigt und hierfür gibt es auch eine Betätigung von O2.
Set dem bekomme ich Zahlungsaufforderungen über monatl. 1,99 unter einer anderen Kundennummer. Jetzt hat sich das ganze auf 20€ summiert plus 10€ für die Löschung des Anschlusses. Post vom Inkasso Büro ! Wie wollen die einen Anschluss still legen der nicht mehr existiert ? Im O2 Shop nur Schulterzucken.


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2018)

Kann mit einer Drittanbieterforderung zusammen hängen, z. B. einem Abo das zuvor mit O2 gebucht wurde und nun ins Leere läuft. Telefónica gibt dem Drittanbieter natürlich die Daten des Kunden, damit der sich selbst um die Forderung bemühen kann.



K. Mueller-Raschdau schrieb:


> Im O2 Shop nur Schulterzucken.


Die sind ja auch nur zum Verkaufen da, haben zumeist keinen Einblick in interne Abläufe bei Telefónica.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 August 2018)

So wie sich das liest, kommt das aber von O2. Die sind da recht kreativ: Manchmal nehmen Kunden Zusatzleistungen in Anspruch. Beispielsweise eine Erhöhung des Datenvolumens.

O2 akzeptiert dann die Kündigung des Hauptvertrags und fordert dann separat für die Zusatzleistung, die ohne Hauptvertrag überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr macht.


----------



## Heiko (29 August 2018)

Ich bin seit Jahren O2-Kunde und hatte mit denen noch nie Probleme, ausser dass die technisch deutlich hinter den anderen zurückbleiben.


----------

